# Iinterface Problem!



## Nino (13. Juni 2002)

Hi @ all
Also ich hab da ein Problem mit einem Interface.
Ich hab die Grundform (s. Bild) aber weiß nicht wie ich weitermachen kann. Wie kann ich jetzt weitermachen? Ich hab schon viele Tutorials probiert wie z.B Metall oder so aber habe nix hingekriegt. Bitte bringt mir bei wie ich da weitermachen kann.
Hoffe Ihr bringt mir viele Beispiele.

MFG
Nino

PS: Mit der Suchfunktion habe ich schon alles abgesucht aber nix gefunden.

Bild:


----------



## Maxible (13. Juni 2002)

Mach das doch alles mit den Ebeneneffekten!

Z.B. Abgeflachte Kanten + Relief, Musterüberlagerung, etc.
(Guck mal Hier! [by Me =)))


----------



## Nino (13. Juni 2002)

ALso das kann ich schon. Ich hab schon viel gemacht, schaut auch nicht schlecht aus aber ich bin nicht zufrieden. Ich krieg schon gute Sachen hin aber es ist nicht das was ich möchte.
Hoffe hier sind einige die sich richtig gut mit solchen interfaces auskennen  
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## foxx21 (13. Juni 2002)

ich schätze mal das soll das ganze interface sein oder wie? mach doch mal gute buttons drauf wurd sie abgerundet rechts oben bzw. rechts vertikal runter setzen, dann musst du das interface zurecht bzw. ausschneiden das funktioniert mit slices aber da musst schon die suchfunktion benützen denn da gabs schon einige beiträge dazu.

-greez


----------



## Nino (13. Juni 2002)

Ich glaube einige verstehen meine Frage nicht  
Ich möchte keine Buttons oder so. Ich möchte aus dieser Form einfach z. B. Metall machen oder andere Sachen.
Ich kenn die Möglichkeiten nicht was man alles machen kann.


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Juni 2002)

Chellaz Nino,

Also ich versteh wirklich nicht was du möchtest ?
ich meine ein Interface hat immer irgendwelche 
Buttons etc - nimm Dir halt viel Zeit probier 
etwas aus - wenn es nicht aussieht dann lösch
es wieder und fang noch einmal von forne an
bis das Ergebnis dir einigermaßen zusagt und
dann kannst du dich an die Details wagen ...

Kommt zeit kommt Rat ... bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## KEK16 (14. Juni 2002)

Moin, 

Ich versteh das jetzt so das du eine metallerne Oberfläche haben willst oder?

Dazu nehmen man:

Auswahl deines Shapes erstellen >

mit schwarz, weiss füllen (ist egal) >

Störungsfilter > Störungen Hinzufügen > 400%; gleichmässig; monochrom>

Weichzeichnungsfilter > Bewegungsunschärfe > Einstellungen nach belieben ich habe einen Winkel von 0° genommen und eine Distanz von 25

Bild > Einstellungen > Helligkeit/Kontrast oder Tonwertkorrektur
Da musst du dann selber sehen wie's halt am Besten aussieht. 

Ansonsten: Erstelle Buttons (http://www.spoono.com), Kabel (suchfunktion) 

Das wars von mir


----------



## Sliver (14. Juni 2002)

Grüße,

versuchs doch mal hier mit...

Habe einfach Wolken (Filter) benutzt und dann etwas eingefärbt (strg+u).
Ich kann mir leider auch nicht genau vorstellen wie du das meinst aber vielelicht trifft es ja.


----------



## Maxible (14. Juni 2002)

Um dann noch aus dem  Ergebnis von Sylver realistisches Metall zu machen, kannst du noch sowas machen:

1Mach den Störungs filter
2Verwisch ihn per "Bewegungsunschärfe"



Greetz,
Mäxchen


----------



## Nino (15. Juni 2002)

Ja ok
Danke Leute

Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## SilverSurfer2000 (17. Juni 2002)

So zum Beispiel?


----------



## Googy (17. Juni 2002)

Hi!

Ich hab zwar auch nicht verstanden was du wirklich willst!!!

habe zwar ´scnell ein bildchen gemacht...

sowas???


----------



## Nino (17. Juni 2002)

Ja ok.
Das hat sich schon erledigt  
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Aber wenn Ihr wollt, könnt Ihr ruhig eure Ideen hier rein posten

MFG
Nino


----------



## foxx21 (17. Juni 2002)

also die umsetzung von googy gefällt mir ziemlich gut..

hast das mit einer textur gemacht oder anders?

post mal die groben schritte plz.


-thx

-greez


----------



## Googy (18. Juni 2002)

Hi foxx21...

Hier ist es:

Also das pic was ich hier gesehen habe war schwarz-weiss!!! (gut geeignet für ne Maske!!!))

1. Texturensammlung durchgoogen!!! Passende Textur rausholen!!!

2. Die Ebene mit der Interface "maske" auswählen und auswahl erstellen! (->Auswahl->Farbbereich auswählen...-> dann mit der Pipette schwarz auswählen... (toleranz 10)

3. Die Ebene mit der Textur auswählen und eine Maske hinzufügen!!!

4. Fertig ist es!!!!! Einwenig rumspielen und verschönern!!!

5. Eine HG-Ebene legen....

6. Weiter rumspielen!!!

7. tutorials.de besuchen!  

Gruss Googy


----------



## foxx21 (18. Juni 2002)

jo net schlecht,

bin auch irgendwie ins interface fieber gekommen hab auch eines gemacht nur hat diese schei$$ wiederbeschreibbare Cd einen krazter 
 

werds mal bei gelgenheit posten falls es einen interresiert


----------



## Sliver (18. Juni 2002)

kónnichi wá!

Also mich interessierts...
Bitte poste es mal.


déwa mata


----------



## foxx21 (18. Juni 2002)

*yuhu* hab 2 datein kopieren können  

naja aber leider fehlt bei interface2 ein teil der login button.

naja nur zu erklärung, rechts unten bei ON/OFF kommt noch so eine art video rein bzw. ein gif. das aussieht wie ein video *G*


hier fehlt noch was 


und das ist die etwas fertigere version *g* 

-bye


----------



## Googy (19. Juni 2002)

Hey  foxx21!!

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus!!! Rrespekt!!!!

Gruss Googy


----------



## foxx21 (19. Juni 2002)

thx

aber ich bin damit noch nicht ganz zufrieden (is halt das erste)


----------



## Sliver (19. Juni 2002)

kónnichi wá!

Hm kannst du mir kurz verraten wie du oben rechts den Knoten gemacht hast?

Das Interface finde ich auch Hammer, Respekt!


déwa mata
Sliver


----------



## foxx21 (19. Juni 2002)

ja klar

is ganz easy

den knoten da oben hab ich in 3d studio max gemacht.

das ist glaub ich das einfachste das man in dem prog machen  
kann *g* is so wie in ps ein rechteck. einfach her mit der form
gerendert und dann im ps einen schein nach ausen noch was weggeschnitten und dann noch einen schein nach ausen drauf.

für mehr als 56k user  

hab jetzt unten rechts ein kleines gif so 390kb eingebunden

http://www.uksc.at/foxx21 

-bye


----------



## Sliver (19. Juni 2002)

Ja ich kenne 3DS Max nur kann ich es mir nicht neben bei zu Photoshop leisten...


déwa mata
Sliver


ps.: Auf deine Page kommt man nur mit Acc-Name und Passwort, und wenn man es abbricht und runter scrollt sieht man keine Bilder nur den Text.


----------



## foxx21 (19. Juni 2002)

hab das login schon rausgenommen probier nochmal


----------



## foxx21 (19. Juni 2002)

ich hab nur folgendes problem, wenn ich will diesen knoten mit einem link versehen mit htacess. das hab ich ja schon erledigt nur hab ich das problem das ich jetzt eine linklist habe und ich will das wenn einer dieser links angeklickt wird das dann ein ordner geöffnet wird wo mann alle bilder sieht wie soll ich das jetzt nur erklären. hm naja


kann man einen link direkt zu einem ordner setzten ohne das eine index in diesem ordner vorhanden ist? das nur die dateien aufgelistet werden????


----------



## Sliver (19. Juni 2002)

Nö ist noch drin... komme nicht rein.
Kannst du net mal nen einzelnen weißen Knoten auf schwarzem Hintergrund machen und dann nen Link dazu posten, wäre dir sehr dankbar. Und wenn es geht in verschiedenen Positionen... die Dicke ist schon gut.


déwa mata


----------



## foxx21 (19. Juni 2002)

ja kann ich dir aber erst morgen machen da ich im büro bin und da hab ich kein 3dsmax


----------



## Sliver (19. Juni 2002)

Achso ok, danke.


----------



## Googy (20. Juni 2002)

Hey foxx21!

komme nicht auf deine HP!!!

würde gerne malgoogen was du so gemacht hast!!!!

Gruss Googy


----------

